# Pics and video f rom Furnace creek 508 2012



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All

Just wanted to share my photo blog and video fom this year's FC 508:

Furnace Creek 508 2012 | Ride Chronicles

I was part of a 4x tandem realy team-it was a lot of FUN!

Nancy


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Congrats Nancy and team, and, as usual, I enjoyed your ride report and photos. 34 hours of desert riding doesn't seem so bad when it's split four ways. How fast was the Towne Pass descent?

I liked your ride report of the Bass Lake Powerhouse double also, so I went and did it. It was fun, challenging, and well supported and the course was more scenic than I expected. A 508 fixie guy there said this year's 508 was the best ever. I'm not sure what he meant by that. Best weather perhaps?


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

robwh9 said:


> Congrats Nancy and team, and, as usual, I enjoyed your ride report and photos. 34 hours of desert riding doesn't seem so bad when it's split four ways. How fast was the Towne Pass descent?
> 
> I liked your ride report of the Bass Lake Powerhouse double also, so I went and did it. It was fun, challenging, and well supported and the course was more scenic than I expected. A 508 fixie guy there said this year's 508 was the best ever. I'm not sure what he meant by that. Best weather perhaps?


Thanks! Doing the 508 as a relay team is very doable! The weather was perfect; temps wise and winds wise. we got mild winds on our run down to furnace creek. You can easily hit 50-60 mph on the Townes pass descent, but on that night, park rangers were out on patrol, the speed limit is 45 mph there.

glad to know you enjoyed the Bass Lake DC. I loved doing it last year. Congrats for finishing it! Those fixie guys are awesome! 

Nancy


----------

